# Transformadores toroidales en México ¿?



## alejandro_oo (Nov 10, 2006)

Hola,

Alguien de casualidad sabe donde se pueden conseguir transformadores toroidales en México, principalmente en el distrito federal. Parece que cuando uno busca es cuando no hay jejeje.

Ya me contacte con algunos distribuidores pero al parecer no los manejan. Así que cualquier información me será de gran utilidad.

Saludos,


----------



## Apollo (Nov 10, 2006)

Hola alejandro_oo:

En República del salvador encuentras todo tipo de toroidales, o el material para hacerlos  (que para mi gusto es más sencillo, y barato).

No dejas ningún tipo de Características, en que circuito los necesitas, que van a hacer, etc.
Espero y te sirva la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## alejandro_oo (Nov 10, 2006)

Hola Apollo. Muchas gracias por la respuesta, lo necesito para elevar el voltaje en un inversor DC/AC que estoy construyendo, de 24 v a 127 v. O sea con el primario 127 v, el secundario 24v con derivación al centro y 5 A.

Hasta ahora he venido trabajando con los de núcleo hierro normales, pero me doy cuenta que seria mucho mejor si usara el toroidal. Te comento que hace un par de días estuve precisamente en Republica del Salvador y no pude encontrar nada, a lo mejor se me paso el lugar, ojala me pudieras dar la ubicación exacta para ir directamente.

Oye dices que es mas sencillo y barato hacerlos, pero en vista de que no tengo mucho cayo con los transformadores, ¿Qué tan difícil me seria aprender a hacer uno toroidal con las características antes mencionadas?, no se podría comenzar haciendo uno mas chico, alguna practica o algo ¿?. En donde podría encontrar los cálculos para saber que materiales comprar y como elaborarlo.

Pero necesitaría como una embobinadora o se puede hacer así nada más.

Saludos,


----------



## Apollo (Nov 11, 2006)

Hola alejandro_oo:

Te comento que es más fácil porque tengo un cliente que me trae a reparar todo tipo de equipos para gimnasio, y la gran mayoría ya traen toroidales. Normalmente volvemos a embobinar los que se rompen o queman. cuando no se pueden embobinar a veces los pedimos a esta página:
Toroidales PILTRON

Te dejo este link, con una breve explicación sobre los cálculos, ya que nunca he necesitado hacer uno desde cero, ya que cuando no puedo contar las espiras de uno, mi cliente me consigue otro igual, y con este arreglo el primero. Voy a buscar la dirección de la casa donde los mandábamos a hacer.

Espero y te sea últil la información.


----------



## alejandro_oo (Nov 11, 2006)

Hola Apollo, desde luego que me es útil la información, a grandes rasgos voy comprendiendo como van los toroidales y su teoría (de nunca haber visto uno en físico). Me gustaría comprar uno, y así como tú dices, tomarlo como patrón y fabricar los míos.

Te agradezco la información y ojala localices esa dirección, que me será de gran apoyo.

Saludos,


----------



## leonariu (Ago 6, 2009)

compañero me puedes explicar si no mucha molestia como usted hace las vuelta para en bobinarlo


----------



## MarLeyton (Jul 11, 2010)

Amigo sabes donde encontrar transformadores toroidales en Guadalajara?


----------



## tu jefa (Sep 4, 2011)

Apollo dijo:


> Hola alejandro_oo:
> 
> En República del salvador encuentras todo tipo de toroidales, o el material para hacerlos  (que para mi gusto es más sencillo, y barato).
> 
> ...



Aunque el tema es un poco viejo queria preguntarte apollo; ¿En que tienda de republica del salvador consigues los toroidales? y con esta pregunta tal vez responda a marleyton porque en guadalajara hay una calle llamada lopez cotilla la cual seria una analogica a la del el D.F y pues casi todas las tiendas de aya son iguales aca en guadalajara como son AG electronica.

Saludos.


----------



## joxua7x (Ene 12, 2017)

que tal gente, gracias por haber subido la informacion, yo tambien necesitaba un transformador toroidal, ya hice mi pedido en la pagina de u u u  plitron  com   espero que todo salga bien. como ayuda les dejo los contactos que investigué

Mexico Territory
R.O. Whitesell & Associates
Jose Terminel
Trasvina y Retes #3305
Col. San Felipe
Chihuahua, Chihuahua
Mexico C.P. 31240
Phone: 011-521 (614) 187-6199
R.O. Whitesell & Associates
Javier Perez
42 Oriente No 1602 Casa 27
Fracc. Arboledas de San Antonio
San Pedro Cholula, Puebla
Mexico C.P. 72760
Phone/Fax: 011-52-22-2409-9484
Cell: 011-52-22-2444-5449
R.O. Whitesell & Associates
Sergio Silva
Ollauri #471,
Fraccionamiento La Rioja
TlajomULo De Zuniga(Guadalajara),
Jalisco, Mexico C.P. 45645
Phone: 011-52-331-817-7099


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ene 14, 2017)

joxua7x dijo:


> que tal gente, gracias por haber subido la informacion, yo tambien necesitaba un transformador toroidal, ya hice mi pedido en la pagina de u u u  plitron  com   espero que todo salga bien. como ayuda les dejo los contactos que investigué
> 
> Mexico Territory
> R.O. Whitesell & Associates
> ...



que  caracteristicas de transformador pediste y a como te lo dieron???


----------



## sonidohertz (Ene 16, 2017)

hola amigos yo e construido mi maquina para fabricar trafos toroidales, si alguien requiere de apoyo estoy para servirles mi correo ( sonidohertzarrobalive.com) lo escribo de esta forma por que sino lo bloquean ya saben solo sustituyan el arroba por@ gracias.


----------

